# موقد للطبخ يعمل بوقود الماء من تايوان



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

اخيرا من تايوان مصنع وشركة كبرى لانتاج وقود الماء 

وويتم بيع منتجات شركة ايبك 
وهى مواقد للطبخ ومشاعل للحام وصهر المعادن 

محارق للمواد الملوثة 

الغريب ات استهلاك الموقد = الطباخ 3 كيلووات للساعة وينتج 1800 لتر غاز بالساعة 


رابط موقع الشركة


http://www.oxy-hydrogen.com/detail/161542/161542.html

كود PHP:
 http://www.oxy-hydrogen.com/detail/161542/161542.html 
 ​ 
والان مع الصور



==
لاحظ الوقود عند تعبئته 

ماء الشرب العادى 

وقود مجانى 








==

صورة اخرى لتعبة الجهاز بالماء





=
الموقد قبل الاشعال






==
صورة الموقد اثناء الاشعال





=

اكتمال اشعال الموقد




=
التحكم فى درجة الحرارة




=
الشعلتين المخصصتين للطبخ




=
صورة الموقد اثناء الطبخ 




=
صورة اكبر





=
لاحظ اللهب وطريقة توزيع المشاعل به




=


الجهاز


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

=


الجهاز




=

الدائر الكهربية المسخدمة للتحليل الماء 

دائرة استانلى ماير بعد تطويرها




=

صورة موقد اخر للطبخ وترى الجهاز بداخله






=
لاحظ توزيع اللهب والحرارة بالصورة





===







===

بعض الصور لمنتجات الشركة 






=







====







====


صورة اخرى للطباخ








صور المنتجات والاجهزة المختلفة اللتى تعمل على اتاج وقود الماء بسعات وكميات كبيرة







=
=















=
=




=






=
=




=
=
=




=
=




=
=




=
=




=
=




=

=




















صورة جهاز التدفئة للمنازل ويعمل بوقود الماء


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

صورة جهاز التدفئة للمنازل ويعمل بوقود الماء






























صورة بيانات الطباخ اللذى بالصورة السابقة 

وترى بها معدل استهلاك الكهرباء وكمية الغاز المنتج







http://www.rosehost.info/files/ebclbcfdo7xqvtlgg1xb.png[/IM
G]

======[SIZE=5][COLOR=Red]
فهل لنا ان تنعلم منهم شياء نحو التكنولوجيا والمستقبل والحفاظ على البيئة من التلوث ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
[/COLOR][/SIZE]


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

لاحظ بيانات الانتاج لوقود الماء بالصور 

والمقدار القليل جدا من الطاقة الكهربية المستخدمة لانتاجه 

وهذا سر نجاح الشركة 

فهى خطوة متطورة من دائرة استانلى ماير لانتاج وقود من الماء





==
الصورة الثانية:77::77::77::77::77:
[






]


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جهاز لحام معادن وله استخدامات متعددة 

ويعمل بوقود الماء







الصورة الثانية


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Product Name:[/FONT]* [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Heavy Duty Oxy-hydrogen Generator[/FONT] *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Description:[/FONT]* [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The EP-1000 is our largest, automated model suitable for large-scale industrial and commercial applications that require high yields. 

Applications: Chemical industry, stationary and mobile incinerators, steel-cutting, auto industry, aluminum industry, dual-fuel burners, food processing, electrical appliances manufacturing, air-conditioner industry, boiler industry, heat treatment applications, food preparation, funeral services, etc[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Heavy Duty Oxy-hydrogen Generator

[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Applications: Chemical industry, stationary and mobile incinerators, steel-cutting, auto industry, aluminum industry, dual-fuel burners, food processing, electrical appliances manufacturing, air-conditioner industry, boiler industry, heat treatment applications, food preparation, funeral services, 







[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Portable Oxy-hydrogen Generator[/FONT] *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Description:[/FONT]* [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The EP-130 is our most portable machine. Weighing less than 50lbs. (21.5kg), and a little larger than a desktop computer, you can take it anywhere.[/FONT]


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Standard Mobile Kitchen Oxy-hydrogen Stove[/FONT]




> ][/QUOTE
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The EP-200 is a standard Mobile Kitchen comprising 2 burners[/FONT]
> 
> ...


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*EP- 350 , Standard Oxy-hydrogen Generator*


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The EP-350 Standard Oxy-hydrogen Generator. This newest model has won the “Excellent Product of Taiwan” Award. [/FONT]





[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The EP-350 Standard Oxy-hydrogen Generator. This newest model has won the “Excellent Product of Taiwan” Award. 

Product applications: steel-cutting, industrial copper brazing, food processing, electrical appliance industry, cooking facilities, etc.[/FONT]





:12::12::12::12::12:









:2::2::2::2::2::2::2::2::2::2::2::2::2:


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*اين انت يا رجل لا فض فوك*

السلام عليكم يا مبتدأ اين انت يا رجل اما تعلم اننا بحاجة اليك اتمنى ان يكون المانع خير 
المهم الحمد لله نجحت فى استخراج غاز الهيدروجين لكن واجهتنى مشاكل يعنى مثلا لما وضعت ملعقتين صودا كبار تقريبا اللى حصل انى الخلية لم تعمل ولما غيرة المية وحطيت قليل من الصودا اقل من ملعقة شاى مثلا اشتغلت 
زى كدة يعنى
انا كنت وضعت الخلية فى فلتر مياه 
الحاجة تانى ا نا دلقوتى بجهز لعمل خليه من اكواب المياه لكن تقريبا مش استلس مش مهم ولكن المهم عندى لما اظبط الاكواب مع بعض واحطها فى الفلتر بتواجهنى مشكله الا وهى غطاء الفلتر مقلوز ودى مشكله يعنى لما اجى اغلق الفلتر السلك بيلف وممكن يلغبط الاكواب على بعض او الترمله تسقط او ان الاسلاك مثلا تدخل على بعض ارجوا لو عندك حل قل لى علية بالله عليك ​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> السلام عليكم يا مبتدأ اين انت يا رجل اما تعلم اننا بحاجة اليك اتمنى ان يكون المانع خير
> المهم الحمد لله نجحت فى استخراج غاز الهيدروجين لكن واجهتنى مشاكل يعنى مثلا لما وضعت ملعقتين صودا كبار تقريبا اللى حصل انى الخلية لم تعمل ولما غيرة المية وحطيت قليل من الصودا اقل من ملعقة شاى مثلا اشتغلت
> زى كدة يعنى
> انا كنت وضعت الخلية فى فلتر مياه
> الحاجة تانى ا نا دلقوتى بجهز لعمل خليه من اكواب المياه لكن تقريبا مش استلس مش مهم ولكن المهم عندى لما اظبط الاكواب مع بعض واحطها فى الفلتر بتواجهنى مشكله الا وهى غطاء الفلتر مقلوز ودى مشكله يعنى لما اجى اغلق الفلتر السلك بيلف وممكن يلغبط الاكواب على بعض او الترمله تسقط او ان الاسلاك مثلا تدخل على بعض ارجوا لو عندك حل قل لى علية بالله عليك ​


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمد لله وهذه مشاغل الدنيا 
المهم 
اريد منك صورة الخلية والتوصيلات

ارفعها لنا حتى يكون الحل واضح


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ساجتهد اليوم فى ان ارفعها اليك لكن انا مش عندى اى كامير ولكن ساجتهد


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> ساجتهد اليوم فى ان ارفعها اليك لكن انا مش عندى اى كامير ولكن ساجتهد



ممكن صورة من كاميرا الويب من محلات الانترنت كافيي
او من اى محمول


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ان شاء الله قبل الساعه 12 اليوم ستكون عندك الصور ولكن كما قلت ساجتهد


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

Cooking with Brown's Gas / HHO / Oxyhydrogen

Cost efficient & environmentally friendly Cooking. Use water for gas! 

























´


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

Brown's Gas Cutting
By BEST Korea : 

Generally, the gas cutting of iron(steel) uses heat of reaction of oxygen and iron. It melts by preheating gases and blows away by oxygen. So we also call it oxygen cutting. In the past, we had to make preheating flame by mixing oxygen with propane or acetylene. However, we can heat the parent metal more than 800ºC with preheating flame that is made by Browns Gas only. Then oxydize the iron by high pressure oxygen from the center of a tip. So the difference of melting point between the parental metal and oxydized iron can make the cut. In this case, Browns Gas has a property to go straight and it makes less heat deflection and less oxydized iron which saves the loss of iron or parent metal


http://www.brownsgas.com/cutting.html



CUTTING WITH BROWN'S GAS


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

http://www.brownsgas.com/hho_brownsgasvideo.htmlhttp://www.brownsgas.com/hho_brownsgasvideo.html


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

http://www.aquariusenergy.com/Product_kitchen.asp

Introduction to oxy-hydrogen energy generation system stove series




With the hike in international crude oil price, under the premise of world energy conversation emission reduction for environmental protection, Dalian Aquarius Energy Technology U.S.A. Co., Ltd. sets about the research and development of the system for application in the people's future livelihood. We called this system as oxy-hydrogen stove system.

xy-hydrogen energy generation system stove series consists of five parts including cupboard, stove, smoke exhauster, operation panel and oxy-hydrogen energy generation system. The overall arrangement is almost completely consistent with the structure of existing kitchen tool, without influence on user¡¯s use habit. The cupboard, stove, etc. are the general products in the market. We only connect all the parts to PLC control via IC bus system. PLC controls the operation of the whole set of product.
























´´


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

Zhejiang China




Main characteristics and purposes of products:

YQY-220 series of portable hydrogen-oxygen welding and cutting machine the ideal product as the replacement of oxygen-acetylene welding and cutting. It has advantages including: high-efficiency, energy saving, no pollution, safety and reliability, wide application etc. The basic working principles are as follows: use water as raw material, electrolyze water to produce hydrogen and oxygen which are lighted to acquire high temperature flame and realize the functions of welding and cutting.

-------------------

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------




The technical parameters of products:


Model	
YQY-220/300II	
YQY-220/600II	
YQY-220/1000II	
YQY-220/2000II

Rated voltage (v)	
AC220	
AC220	
AC220	
AC220

Power ratings (kw)	
1.1	
2.0	
3.8	
6.8

Rated volume of has production (L/H)	
300	
600	
1000	
2000

Work pressure (Mpa)	
0.08~0.2	
0.08~0.2	
0.08~0.2	
0.08~0.2

Flame temperature ()	
2800~3000	
2800~3000	
2800~3000	
2800~3000

Welding thickness(mm)	
≤2	
≤2	
≤3	
≤5

Water consumption (g/h)	
170	
250	
600	
1125

Cutting thickness(mm)	
≤20	
≤30	
≤50	
≤100

Electrolytic trough working temperature	
≤80	
≤80	
≤80	
≤80

Ignition condition	
naked fire

Work method	
Continuous work

work temperature	
-25 ~ +45

Net size of product 


102*45*70cm 


Net weight 


78kg


Portable hydrogen-oxygen welding and cutting machine compared with other types at home and abroad has the following characteristics: 

1. Wide applicable range: applicable for the power supply of more than 220V.

2. Wide use range: the maximum thickness of cutting steel plate can reach 50MM (e.g. YQY-220/1000type). The cutting edge is smooth; the welding seam for welding steel plate is level.

3. Convenient operation: this machine has automatic control and can be conveniently used relying on the familiarity with the acetylene technology.

4. Apparent economic benefits: low cost (compared with traditional acetylene, the cost is lowered by over 80%), electricity saving (the electricity utility rate reaches over 95%).

5. Excellent working continuity: this machine does not need any addictive but just common water (especially the distilled water or boiled water after deposition) and can work continuously for a long time in normal situations.

6. Safety and reliability: this machine has automatic protection. The temperature is controlled automatically. It is equipped with fourth class anti-backfire device and two anti-explosion devices to ensure the operating safety and reliability.

7. Small volume, light weight, convenient movement. Its especially suitable for frequently moving welding and cutting operation. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (20 نوفمبر 2008)

Water Torch Machine

SKU: BWT02

This machine generates a clean pin point flame with temperatures between 1800~5000F from pen size torch. Machine is ideal for polishing and soldering. It also eliminates the danger and cost of using gas to generate flames. The Oxy-hydrogen Flame Generator analyzes distilled water into hydrogen and oxygen by using electricity. 
Applications: 
1. Acrylic Industry: Quick and fine polishing for acrylic edge, solving problems that puffer cannot achieve. 
2. Jewery Industry: Soldering chains and strings made by platinum, gold, copper, stainless. 
3. Electronic Industry: Soldering enameled wire, LED wafer. 
Specifications: 
Power:110V, 350W. 
Size: 18.5"x15.5"x10.5" 
Weight: 43LB 
Gas flow: 75~80 L/H 
Accessories: 
1. 2 boxes backfire-proof torches, each box contains 4 copper nozzles, 1 pinhead nozzle, shelf, and an additional big nozzle. 
2. Rubber hose. 
3. Plastic funnel. 
4. 2 bottles electrolyte p


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=kFIXrB...g-Tools/Detail 







اسم الرابط Water torch


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (20 نوفمبر 2008)

Place of origin:	Malaysia


Hydrogen Fuelsaver (Oxy Hydrogen Generator for Cars




Features Specifications: Hydrogen Fuelsaver (Oxy Hydrogen Generator for Cars, Vehicles)

The Hydrogen Fuelsaver OxyHydrogen Generator is a simple yet extremely brilliant instrument.

Thedevice separates water to its two constituents - Hydrogen andOxygen andinjecting it into the air intake of an engine whichultimately helps(supplements) in the combustion process of fuelburning.

Increase your fuel mileage by up to 30% 
Forget those ludicrous claims of super fuel saving additives or devices that are often unproven.

TheHydrogen Fuelsaver OxyHydro Generator will help you save up to 30% onyour fuel costs.The device has been tested on many vehicles and we havean average of30% increase in mileage. It is extremely efficient as muchresearch anddevelopment has gone into the product.

Increase the power of your engine
SinceHydrogen gas is an almost perfect energy carrier, it burnsfar cleanerthan any other fuel around. This not only increases theamount of energyoutput in your vehicle but also helps clean the carbonbuild up in yourengine meaning that your engine will run smoother.(Hydrogen does notcreate any carbon when burnt).

Reduce your green house gas emissions
Bysupplementing your vehicle's fuel with OxyHydrogen, your vehiclewillproduce less green-house gases and less overall deadly emissionsintothe atmosphere. This is because the OxyHydrogen replaces some ofthefuels that will be burnt by your engine therefore decreasing theamountof harmful emissions released into the atmosphere



ob Price:	US$ 400~450 Port Klang








Malaysia
Model No:	HFS200x
Fob Price:	US$ 1250~1400 Port Klang
Port:	Port Klang
Payment Terms:	L/C,T/T
Minimum Order Quantity:	1 Set/Sets
Supply Ability:	2000 Set/Sets per Month
Package:	Box packed with polystyrene filler
Delivery Time:	Depends on Quantity
Brand Name:	Hydrogen Fuelsaver


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (20 نوفمبر 2008)

Made-in-China.com


Hydrogen Generator (YFRH Series)

Product Description 

Our hydrogen generator adopts three kinds of working theory: Pure water electrolysis technology/min 99.9995%, KOH electrolyte technology/min 99.999%, palladium tube penetration technology/ min. 99.9999%; Pressure ranges from 0-0.4 to 0.6Mpa, outflow speed ranges from 100ml/min. To 10, 000ml/min; 

They can be used to supply hydrogen gas for any model GC system as carrier gas or fuel gas. 

For details, pls. Visit our website or contact us directly, any of your inquiry is welcomed.


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (20 نوفمبر 2008)

Made-in-China.com


Hydrogen Oxygen Generator (HO5000)







Product Description 

Technology Theory 
Oxy-hydrogen machine is a high-tech product in the world. It adopts water electrolysis technology to decompose hydrogen and oxygen from water under electricity, this machine uses hydrogen as the fuel and oxygen as the combustion-supporting gas in polishing, brazing, cutting, welding, furnaces; Oxy-hydrogen machine is a very promising and practical equipment, friendly to environment in the meantime. 

Multi-purposes 
This machine might turn water into flame which is like that produced by oxy-acetylene, oxy-propane and oxy-LPG and can do same work like cutting carbon iron, metal welding, processing headgears, jewelries, gold, platinum, silver, glassware. 

Safe energy 
Oxy-hydrogen is a very safe fuel, no poison, no harming smell to human body. Hydrogen has the smallest density among all gases, once leaking it will escape to the air quickly and not as dangerous as LPG, acetylene etc. 
Easily procured energy sources 
Oxy-hydrogen fuel is easily procured as we can find water and electricity easily. It can save much energy other than using acetylene, propane, LPG, etc., for example, each cubic oxy-hydrogen gas consumes 0.5 liter water and 3.5 KW electricity which is cheaper cost than using acetylene. 
Working features compared with tradtional oxy-fuels 
As oxy-hydrogen flame body is slimmer than other flame bodies, it has advantages like narrower slit, focused firepower, little heat affection area, high heat value, faster preheating, better cutting quality. The following is the workpiece cut by it: 
When welding, the welding surface is glossy, if filling a little gasoline or alcohol, the welding piece will be oxidation resistant.Model: HO5000


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (20 نوفمبر 2008)

Oxy-Hydrogen Machine (SPEHO)








Oxy-Hydrogen Machine (SPEHO) 
Product Description 

This instrument can generate oxygen and hydrogen gas in the meantime with pure water. The purity of oxygen is min. 99%, that of hydrogen is 99.997%-99.9995%. This instrument is a plug and play type, oxygen and hydrogen can be stored in tank for future use.Model: SPEHO


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (20 نوفمبر 2008)

Oxy-Hydrogen Generator (HO3000)









Product Description 

Technology Theory 

Oxy-hydrogen machine is a high-tech product in the world. It adopts water electrolysis technology to decompose hydrogen and oxygen from water under electricity, this machine uses hydrogen as the fuel and oxygen as the combustion-supporting gas in polishing, brazing, cutting, welding, furnaces; Oxy-hydrogen machine is a very promising and practical equipment, friendly to environment in the meantime. 

Multi-purposes 

This machine might turn water into flame which is like that produced by oxy-acetylene, oxy-propane and oxy-LPG and can do same work like cutting carbon iron, metal welding, processing headgears, jewelries, gold, platinum, silver, glassware. 

Safe energy 

Oxy-hydrogen is a very safe fuel, no poison, no harming smell to human body. Hydrogen has the smallest density among all gases, once leaking it will escape to the air quickly and not as dangerous as LPG, acetylene etc. 

Easily procured energy sources 

Oxy-hydrogen fuel is easily procured as we can find water and electricity easily. It can save much energy other than using acetylene, propane, LPG, etc., for example, each cubic oxy-hydrogen gas consumes 0.5 liter water and 3.5 KW electricity which is cheaper cost than using acetylene. 

Working features compared with tradtional oxy-fuels 

As oxy-hydrogen flame body is slimmer than other flame bodies, it has advantages like narrower slit, focused firepower, little heat affection area, high heat value, faster preheating, better cutting quality. The following is the workpiece cut by it: 

When welding, the welding surface is glossy, if filling a little gasoline or alcohol, the welding piece will be oxidation resistant.Model: HO3000


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

موضوع رائع


----------



## masallam1 (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*رائع*

الموضوع مثير للاهتمام لفوائده العظيمة


----------

